# Flies.



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm not able to wrap up my own at the moment but I ordered a few for reds. Check them out. Steeliebrosflies.com









I don't even know what I want to tie up first. Those crabs are looking so epic it's insane!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice flies. Good luck w/the reds.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

the mullet imitations look fishy.....!


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Just got home. The mullet works. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

That is a nice spec....lots of good eating. mmm mmm mmm


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

DANG, nice fish, ain't fly fishing fun?


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

I had a feel for it with bass and bream but this..... Can't say I'm gonna be quick to pick up my spinning rods.... I think every morning will be spent looking at grass with flies ready to launch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

